# Show OpenGL version?



## shiny_red_cobra (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Wizzard, since GPU-Z displays the DirectX version, can you make it display the OpenGL version as well?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 5, 2010)

not worth it imo ... or do you know of any opengl apps that have issues with different ogl version support available?


----------



## mankind (Jan 5, 2010)

It would just be nice to know


----------



## shiny_red_cobra (Jan 8, 2010)

Well I was just suggesting it since this tool is supposed to show ALL the information about a video card. And, like mankind said, it would be nice to know.


----------



## Easo (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree on this one.


----------

